# Battery conditioning



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Took my TOC modified RCS Connie out of temp storage after about seven months of down time - still runs toots rings and clanks just fine thank you.


What should I do to maintain top conditioning for my battery? Run it till it stops and then re-charge? Re-charge now? Run it till  it stops, play sounds till they stop then re-charge? Send it back to TOC for new batteries? (Just jpking on that last one.)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of batteries? 

NiCads have pretty much beaten the "memory" problem, and it doesn't apply to NiMH or Li-Ion. I've always heard that you should store them fully charged, but then, that doesn't seem to apply to NiMH or Li-Ion. Perhaps you should ask the TOC. 

Mine don't sit that long


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I recharge my NiMH batteries every three months when just sitting or when they get low during ops. The 14.4 v packs have held up well for over 5 years with no failures so far. A charge takes about 14-16 hours and I keep a notebook to tell me when they were last charged.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I do find my NiMH batteries last lots longer on the 5th charge than they did on the 1st. Seems to take them a few cycles to really get to working.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Lots of good info can be found at *Battery University*
(fixed the link, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dead link....to Battery University


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 12/03/2008 7:27 PM
Dead link....to Battery University
Yes, I noticed that when I posted it. but I know it is a good link. I was just there yesterday. Hopefully, it is temporary.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have that web page bookmarked. It worked fine here at 10.30 GMT/UTC (05.30 ET).

I have NiMH 9.6V batteries in series which will run, it seems, an RS3 plus seven 40ft. cars for around 2 hours. I hope Tom is correct in what he says about improvements. However, as I usually only run after lunch, and the days are short (dark now before 5pm) two hours in sufficient. Anyway I can always switch to track if necessary.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Battery University was dead for me last night, and it's still dead (or dead again) this morning. Perhaps they are having server trouble.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Working for me at 09:02 EST


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me just now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Still dead for me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it's something between you and it rather than Battery University itself, did you try flushing the cache.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Both links work for The Regal!!!!


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC, 

Need help!! What is "flushing the cache" ?? 
Thanks 

BulletBob


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

You take your paper money and put it in the ... oh.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was logging into e-bay...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Road Foreman on 12/04/2008 8:14 AM
SteveC, 

Need help!! What is "flushing the cache" ?? 
Thanks 

BulletBob
Making the assumption (dangerous I know) that you're serious, I'm referring to forcibly deleting the Temporary Internet Files stored on your local system.
[*] Assuming the use of some flavor of MS/Internet Explorer.
[*] *{Ctrl+F5}*
Refresh the current Web page, even if the time stamp for the Web version and your locally stored version are the same.

[*] *Tools menu > Internet Options... >*
The next actions depend on the particular version of MS/Internet Explorer you are using, but what you want to accomplish is deleting the Temporary Internet files. 
[/list] [/list] Because sometimes when you can't make a connection to a specific web site and wind up getting some type of error screen. Depending on the manner in which you've configured certain of your browser's settings. The next time you attempt to access the same site your system doesn't go any further than your local cache and reloads the previous browser error screen, never actually going to the Internet and attempting to make the connection.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

CCSII & C.T.

True, true, but then there are some that would view the hobby that we indulge and love in the exact same light.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

For Safari users, simply go to the "Safari" drop down menu and choose "Empty Cache ..." you will then be given a choice of canceling the comand or emptying (flushing) the Cache.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to batteries: 

Nicads need to be used, and do not store well, they develop internal shorts from disuse. They have a relatively high self-discharge. And NO there have not been significant advances, they still have "memory" problems, but this really has nothing to do with memory, just poor treatment that reduces their charge capacity. 

Nickel metal hydrides have more charge density, but are more sensitive to poor charging, and they do not last as long (total charge-discharge cycles) in my opinion. 

Gel cels have been around forever, they have a gelled electrolyte, but otherwise are pretty much the same as an old-style car battery. 

Does a battery need conditioning? Yes, in that it needs to be used, drained a certain amount and recharged. 

Draining a battery down completely is an old wives tale, and it does sometimes SEEM to help, but it's for a reason different that what 95% of the world thinks. 

Lithium batteries should NEVER be drained for the sake of draining them. 

I could go on and on, but just use the batteries, and don't let them sit. If you cannot use them on a regular basis, then find a way to discharge them a bit, like 50%, and recharge them. 

Put lithium batteries on the charger and leave them there whenever. Other batteries, charge when necessary and take off the charger. 

Regards, Greg


----------

